# Whats your flavor



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

What is your preferred style of shotgun for upland birds while hunting over a dog. I’m considering adding an O/U to the Arsenal. I’m curios to see what everyone else likes and uses!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

O/U Pheasants
Autoloader Chukars
Pump Rabbits
Pump or O/U Grouse
Autoloader Doves


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually use them all, it all depends on what I want to pack that day.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty much what Fowlmouth does, but the pump just might take the cake for all. Guess I'll see this year.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Here’s the results so far from the Facebook page I posted on.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer an O/U for upland birds for several reasons. A break action carries so much nicer than an auto. I really like having two chokes to choose from in an O/U or SXS. This comes in handy if you learn how to use them. I also like the way a good O/U is balanced.
I do carry an auto occasionally and I admit it is sometimes nice to have the extra shot or three but I don't find having only two shots in a double prevents me from shooting limits very often. Also with chukar, you can often reload while they are flushing like popcorn and get an extra bird or two that way.

Whatever you choose the load/choke combo is every bit as important as the gun you choose.

I've been shooting a 16 gauge this year and have enjoyed hunting with a different and very capable bird killer.
Good luck!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bret said:


> I prefer an O/U for upland birds for several reasons. A break action carries so much nicer than an auto. I really like having two chokes to choose from in an O/U or SXS. This comes in handy if you learn how to use them. I also like the way a good O/U is balanced.
> I do carry an auto occasionally and I admit it is sometimes nice to have the extra shot or three but I don't find having only two shots in a double prevents me from shooting limits very often. Also with chukar, you can often reload while they are flushing like popcorn and get an extra bird or two that way.
> 
> Whatever you choose the load/choke combo is every bit as important as the gun you choose.
> ...


Thanks for chiming in I was hoping to hear the whys on what people carry. You solidified a lot of my theory on them. Plus IMO you can't beat an O/U in the aesthetic department!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Generally hunt with different shotguns as follows


O/U = Pheasants
Autoloader = Chukars
O/U = Rabbits. Although I prefer to use a .22WMR unless hunting cottontail.
Single Shot = Grouse
O/U = Doves (I don't need to worry about a plug)
I love my over under Citori and have heard from several friends that they shoot my O/U better than their own shotguns when we are out shooting clays. But it has a shorter barrel which can cause me to over swing when shooting doves so sometimes I end up using my SBE-II depending on what area I am hunting (thick cover vs open areas).

Different strokes for different folks I guess.

But I don't think you'd have any regrets if you bought yourself a decent O/U.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bret said:


> Whatever you choose the load/choke combo is every bit as important as the gun you choose.


Agreed. I shoot full choke on top and modified on bottom.

I prefer to shoot bottom first to keep from blowing the bird up and then shoot full if I have poor first shot.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

love to carry my o/u around for pheasants. dad uses his for everything- ducks, geese, doves, etc. I got a new autoloader last year and have liked the weight of it and shot it a lot. But, I still love my o/u. They swing real nice. and they look great on a pheasant hunt. gentlemanly, if you will.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have shot Auto's, Pumps, SxSs, and O/U each for an entire season (usually more) just to run the gambit. Each has their pluses and minuses. I keep a bird hunting Journal and put in over 50 days a year hunting behind my dogs. This is as scientific as I can get but I did a Chukar per hunting day comparison for seasons 2015-2016 and 2016-2017. I found the bird numbers to be relatively similar in these years as well as my days in Utah Chukar hunting. Using my Franchi 48AL 20 gauge semi auto in the 15-16 season I averaged 3.25 Chukars per hunting day. The following year I used an Ugartechea Side by Side from the start to January until it malfunctioned then it went to the gunsmith and I used a CZ upland ultralight O/U the remainder of the season and at the end of that season I averaged 3.30 Chukars per hunting day. This was interesting as I would have figured the auto would give an edge but not for me.

This season I found what I consider the best O/U made for the sport (for the $). The Browning Citori 725 Feather in 12 gauge. It weighs 6.2 pounds, swings very well and is a pleasure to carry. I have not concentrated on Chukars this year as I have mainly hunted out of state but I know I shoot it better than any other shotgun I have owned. It is nice to have the versatility of the 12 gauge, even if there is an engraved duck on the receiver! 

Pumps are fun, utterly dependable, and affordable. I enjoy them and use them for turkeys/coyotes/doves. They can be a bit heavy and they lack aesthetics but that is in the eye of the beholder. I shoot them well and love to shuck shells! 

Autos are nice having more shots and faster follow-ups. They generally swing well, but occasionally you can have a jam or other mechanical issue. If you choose the right semi auto, they can be lightweight and a pleasure to carry. In my mind, the best semi autos for upland would be the Franchi 48AL, Benelli Montefeltro, and I really think the Benelli Ultralight (especially in 12 gauge) would be the very best upland auto. How can you argue with a well-made 6 pound 12 gauge gun with three shot capacity, especially for Chukar. 

Side by Sides win easily in the Aesthetic department. They are generally light and nice to carry and having double triggers gives a somewhat advantage to making snap decisions on distance shots. The Achilles heel is their price and their mechanical makeup. I went through four side by sides just to find one where the barrels were well-regulated (shot to the same point). It is also my opinion they tend to have mechanical issues a little more than other types of shotguns. Most SxS people know a gunsmith by name and have used one (Including me)—cannot say the same for pump guys. Folks that love the Side by Side generally favor form over function, and are there for the experience. They are not about stacking up birds as much as carrying a beautiful firearm behind fine hunting dogs. You will seldom find a guy in his 20’s with a SxS. 

The Over/Under is probably the best overall upland game gun. They carry well, swing better than any other type of shotgun and they are aesthetically pleasing. I find them more durable and dependable than the SxS with the benefit of two chokes. There is a reason that Olympic shooters choose an O/U as their gun of choice. Two shots is generally enough for a covey flush, although having delayed chip shot Chukars pop up while holding an empty gun can be frustrating. Overall, I think at the end of a season it would not have mattered much regarding total birds to the bag. I have found the better brands to be well regulated more so than a Side by Side. Although the cheaper Turkish made ones may not fire to point of aim (half of shotguns don’t).

There is my soapbox regarding shotguns. If I can depart one last thing regarding upland guns. Get the lightest weight gun that you can shoot well. Upland hunting is about walking much and shooting little. Look at aluminum receivers and try to get that gun BELOW 6.5 pounds for a 12 gauge and 6.0 pounds for a 20 gauge.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Like probably most of you, I started out with a pump, but I am not a fan of pumps, they don't fit me and require my hand to be too far forward on the forearm and change my shooting stance, resulting in too many misses. I also find I have a hard time switching between pumps and the others as I forget to pump. After several times where I tried to pull the trigger without pumping, I gave them up.

I have tried several nice O/U in several gauges including beretta 686 12ga, browning cynergy 20ga, and 4 or 5 Turkish makes of all gauges. I have tried 3 different SXS including a 12 beretta silver hawk, 20ga CZ bobwhite, and a 20ga SKB sxs. I have take game with all of them, but none of them has proven to be any more effective than any other and non more effective than a simple lightweight semi auto.

There isn't a gun listed above that I shoot better than simple 20ga benelli montefeltro & a Watherby sa-08 28ga auto. I have tried them all on many different upland species, ducks, and geese and I go back to those guns because I prefer the fit, balance, and carry weight. I wish I could shoot those other guns better, but I can't, so why fight it. I have sold everything but a couple high quality semi auto shotguns. I tried to shoot and like non auto shotgun for 10 years now, I have come to terms with the fact that I semi autos fit me better and I shoot them better than the other guns.

On a side note, my 20ga benelli monte just passed 15K rounds this year with the majority of those being hunting loads. The wood and barrel are scratched and beat up, and the gun just keep cycling to perfection and shooting everything I feed into it.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I do have a franchi affinity 20 gauge that I love to carry on upland Hunts. Next year is my first year behind a dog and I’d prefer to shoot singles to let my dog work more. Plus, I feel like it’s a sin to have a gun dog and not own a O/U


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Airborne said:


> I have shot Auto's, Pumps, SxSs, and O/U each for an entire season (usually more) just to run the gambit. Each has their pluses and minuses. I keep a bird hunting Journal and put in over 50 days a year hunting behind my dogs. This is as scientific as I can get but I did a Chukar per hunting day comparison for seasons 2015-2016 and 2016-2017. I found the bird numbers to be relatively similar in these years as well as my days in Utah Chukar hunting. Using my Franchi 48AL 20 gauge semi auto in the 15-16 season I averaged 3.25 Chukars per hunting day. The following year I used an Ugartechea Side by Side from the start to January until it malfunctioned then it went to the gunsmith and I used a CZ upland ultralight O/U the remainder of the season and at the end of that season I averaged 3.30 Chukars per hunting day. This was interesting as I would have figured the auto would give an edge but not for me.
> 
> This season I found what I consider the best O/U made for the sport (for the $). The Browning Citori 725 Feather in 12 gauge. It weighs 6.2 pounds, swings very well and is a pleasure to carry. I have not concentrated on Chukars this year as I have mainly hunted out of state but I know I shoot it better than any other shotgun I have owned. It is nice to have the versatility of the 12 gauge, even if there is an engraved duck on the receiver!
> 
> ...


That is some interesting info! The cz ultra light is high on my list!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

O/U or SxS....one reason no ones hit on yet. Safety. Most of my upland hunting partners use either a O/U or SxS. Typically the gun is open until a point is made by our dogs. Plus it keeps us honest about letting the dogs hold point and less likely to blaze away.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been using a pump for so long that every time I try an auto or O/U I'm trying to rip off the forearm :shock:


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I grew up shooting an A5 for upland birds, but have gravitated towards the pump. Also use an O/U these days.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I prefer an auto loader for Chukar. To much work is put in to get where they are to get caught with an empty gun with birds still flushing. Currently I carry a 12 guage Benelli SBE and love it. I've never carried a better fitting or comfortably shooting gun than my Benelli. That said my dream Chukar gun would be a 16 guage Benelli Cordova (if theyd get of their haunches and make one). I suppose I'll be picking up the Browning sweet 16 as a consolation. If I were going to use an OU whilst Chukar hunting it'd have to be a plain Jane cheaper model. Wouldn't want to beat up a fancy $3000 or higher gun in the Chukar cliffs.

I have a SxS 28 gauge that is the only gun I'll use for grouse. I absolutely love carrying and shooting this gun. It's a hoot. It's light and fast so I can get it on target quickly at Ruffies darting through the thick cover. It's also a great quail gun.

I currently don't own an OU but am looking at getting one as this is what I'd like to carry for Pheasant. I'm a big fan of Benelli shotguns and am having a previously secret love affair with their new 828OU. I do love the style and grace of a quality OU gun. They carry well and It's much easier to ensure I clean up ALL my hulls when hunting private lands than an autoloader.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

tigerpincer said:


> I prefer an auto loader for Chukar. To much work is put in to get where they are to get caught with an empty gun with birds still flushing. Currently I carry a 12 guage Benelli SBE and love it. I've never carried a better fitting or comfortably shooting gun than my Benelli.


I use my SBE II for chucks as well. Its nice having a sling when climbing over some of the rocky areas that require a little extra balance whereas my O/U can be a little cumbersome in some areas.

I very much agree with picking up hulls. an O/U or SxS is perfect for easier pickup whereas an autoloader can flip the hulls down a hillside at times and its a pain to find them.

Side note: I was not taught to pick up my hulls as a kid. Thankfully I had some good examples later on in life that pointed out that I should pick up my hulls.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Auto, nothing better than a pile of birds, an ugly black dog, and an ugly black Beretta.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

You will like the 16 gauge it's a great gauge for chukar.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

tigerpincer said:


> If I were going to use an OU whilst Chukar hunting it'd have to be a plain Jane cheaper model. Wouldn't want to beat up a fancy $3000 or higher gun in the Chukar cliffs.


Man you can say that again. My brother let me borrow his 20 gauge Ruger Red Label to try out. I took it chukar hunting a handful of times but yesterday I dropped it...yeah I ain't doing that again. If/when I get an O/U for upland it will be a beater. I can't imagine taking a 1500-3000 dollar gun chasing chukar and watch it roll down that dad gum hill when I fall or drop it on accident.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

wagdog said:


> Man you can say that again. My brother let me borrow his 20 gauge Ruger Red Label to try out. I took it chukar hunting a handful of times but yesterday I dropped it...yeah I ain't doing that again. If/when I get an O/U for upland it will be a beater. I can't imagine taking a 1500-3000 dollar gun chasing chukar and watch it roll down that dad gum hill when I fall or drop it on accident.


I take my $2k O/U chukar hunting. I figure you only live once and I want the very best shotgun I can carry with me regardless if I trash the thing. Think about how much your truck costs, do you refuse to drive on rough dirt roads? Some guys do, and those guys aren't hunters. I figure use the best you can afford, try to be careful but use the thing!

I've owned plenty of cheap double guns--be sure to pattern your gun, you would be surprised how many barrels don't shoot to the same point of aim. The CZ upland ultralight I had was surprisingly well regulated but both barrels shot a good foot low at 40 yards. I had to put a stock sleeve on it to raise my point of impact. The safety would also catch on it. I sold it.

If I miss I want to know if it's me or the gun. I don't think most people care because most guys don't pattern their shotgun.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

To each his own. I do agree that using the shotgun that fits you and that you are confident with is the way to go. I hope I can find one that I don't mind dropping or scratching up.


----------

